

Show HN: SSH-based realtime chat, ssh to 2ton.com.au - 2ton_jeff


======
tux
Awesome, any good public channels ? Everyone join "hackernews" channel ^_^

------
johncmouser
Why is this not more popular? Such a cool project!

------
breakingcups
Crashes Putty over here.

~~~
2ton_jeff
Putty 0.63+ seems to at least DO it, still doesn't render all of the ACS
linedrawing chars correctly. SecureCRT was the only windows client I could
find that renders it all correctly. All linux terms and mac os x terms are
happy-as with it though.

------
motyar
Really awesome!

